# My two fav fish.



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Here's my babies, both around 7+ inches, thought I would share.


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

I just thought of this, neither fish is a CA, duh!


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

Still some beautiful fish though. Wrong forum or not get fish!!!!!!!!!!1 :thumb:


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks bigjaglover, mucho appreciato!


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Gorgeous polleni. Nice pic!


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm so jealous!
My Paratilapia is an ugly dog. :lol: 
We like the 'tude on her though so she's worth the keeping.
Your oscar's got some nice color! Very clean! :thumb:


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks, glad you like them. It isn't easy to take good pics with my camera, but that one seems to capture them pretty well. Thanks again.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW beautiful fish


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice Bleekeri. Day before yesterday, came down to find mine dead at the bottom of the tank :-? no marks on it or anything. Just got two babies about 1 1/2 long. Hope at least one turns out as nice as yours.


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Going to head down for a water change in a few. I also need to head the lfs to get some frozen bloodworms, which they love. I purchased the large spot five months ago. He was good looking then but has grown a great deal. I had to remove my rd/midas from the tank to reduce stress, since then he has colored up incredibly. When he was stressed he lost a lot of the dark black coloration. When he is in control of the tank he looks best.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

ksfishguy said:


> Going to head down for a water change in a few. I also need to head the lfs to get some frozen bloodworms, which they love. I purchased the large spot five months ago. He was good looking then but has grown a great deal. I had to remove my rd/midas from the tank to reduce stress, since then he has colored up incredibly. When he was stressed he lost a lot of the dark black coloration. When he is in control of the tank he looks best.


Mine is just fugly.








She was a gift and charming as she is I can't find it in me to wish she was prettier. Her looks suit her. :lol: 
Seeing yours makes me want to buy a couple out and raise them out nice though.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice fish, ksfishguy! 8) 
BV


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Yama hama FRIGHT NIGHT! She isn't very pretty is she? Is she a large spot or small spot? Mine only looks great when not stressed.

Thanks for the props everyone. I've been thinking about converting my tank to a frontosa/calvus setup...we'll see.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

ksfishguy said:


> Yama hama FRIGHT NIGHT! She isn't very pretty is she? Is she a large spot or small spot? Mine only looks great when not stressed.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

